# frogs or newts ??



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

anyone ever fed these to their p's ?? maybe like a treat once in a while?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

not good.


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

no they both have small amounts of poison in there skin and it could kill them!!


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

oh yea forgot about that like when those druggies were licking toads


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

NOT A GOOD IDEA DONT THINK IT WILL HURT THEM BUT IT CAN SO BE CAREFUL


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

very bad idea!!!


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

yea wasnt thinking , had the frog legs in mind i guess p's would like those probably


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man there such cool pets why would you kill them off espacally a newt or a salamander


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

so are mice nice and furry


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

frogs are straight, arrowanna owners feed frogs as treats and are very good for fish.they wouldn't be feeding poison to fish that cost as much as a car.








fish in the wild always eat frogs.heck i even have a frog looking lure and it works great for large mouthbass


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes those fish are used to eating them piranha's are not!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> Yes those fish are used to eating them piranha's are not!!


 whats the diff? i highly doubt they have other things in the wild we always feed them


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yes they do fish flesh and meat and such!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

people feed shrimp and turkey..turkey in the wild? i think thier are more frogs to eat then turkey..im just saying whats so bad about frogs


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i meant turkey in the amazon...of course they're in the wiild


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2004)

It seems that nobody knows for sure whether frogs can be used as piranha food.

I know from keeping snakes, that frogs may carry internal parasites that will go on to infect whatever amphibian or reptile eats the frog. I don't know whether fish can get those parasites.

From watching bass and pickeral eat frogs, I would guess that they aren't poisonous to fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

finny99 said:


> anyone ever fed these to their p's ?? maybe like a treat once in a while?


 not good


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Certain frogs are probably ok for them to eat but there are probably some that would kill the piranha if they ate it. Ive fed tadpoles to my reds a long time ago the reds loved them and they didnt look sick or anything afterwards.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Yeah Newts are Messed up things....

Definatly not good too feed to your P, the person at the pet store even told me that when i first bought em


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

nice mullet.....hahaahaa


----------

